# I need info



## Guest (Aug 19, 1999)

I have just heard of fibromyalgia and am beginning to believe this is what has plagued me for years - at least with the combination of symptoms I've had over the years and no answers from drs. I'm 46 and have been going to chiropractors since I was in my 20's. I've suffered from TMJ for at least 10 years and began wearing a night guard one year ago. I began having problems with dizziness and vertigo 2 years ago. Went to specialists. Thought I might have Menier's Disease but never confirmed it because I have not lost my hearing. Had an MRI done last month on my ear and nerves and it showed nothing. I have constant pain in my shoulder and neck and lower back, but thought this had to do with my desk job and working at a computer. I've also suffered from anxiety, panic attacks, fatigue, depression and various other things. Luckily not all at the same time. I feel like a hypochondriac. I have just learned to live with the symptoms and deal with them the best I can. The only prescription I currently take is prozac, but that is to help with peri-menopause and PMS. My sister has IBS and showed me this web page. Any suggestions or help on what my next step should be. I am pretty down on drs right now so if I go back I want to know what I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 1999)

Hi there.. have you tried to find a rhemutologist?? One that knows about fibro? I havent gone to one yet, but I have two other doctors that have said that is what I have had.. One actually is my chiropractor.. It sounds like your sypmtoms are familiar to people with fibro.... Be of good cheer there are alot of caring people on these boards with good information about it.. There is also on Betterhealth.. go under keyword and type it in.. Then go to message boards and find under muscle problems, go to fibromyalgia.. Lots of help there too.... I pray that you start feeling better.. it is very frustrating... Love DOnna


----------

